# Most Odd Breakfast



## Barney_Fife (Sep 21, 2009)

Post the weirdest thing you've eaten for breakfast..?


This morning, I had a massive, pulled pork sandwich. Anyone in the general vicinity will regret that decision later today. h34r:


----------



## SES4 (Sep 21, 2009)

Leftover soup with Saltines broken over it, Nerds candy, and a Powerade.


----------



## exodus (Sep 21, 2009)

Nuffin! I very rarely eat breakfast.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not a huge breakfast eater either but I think the most inappropriate thing I've ever had for breakfast was cookies. :blush: I was pregnant at the time so I'll blame it on the craving.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 21, 2009)

i think a mickey d's double cheeseburger one time. but in EMS or other healthcare jobs...breakfast to some, is dinner to others


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Anytime I eat breakfast, it is usually inappropriate. I don't like breakfast food so it's most often what is considered lunch and dinner by others. Friday night we had "breakfast" around 2am at Dennys.. Everyone else ordered breakfast, I ordered cheese fries. It was yummy.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

Likewise not a breakfast fan; I just can't eat that early in the morning... so when I do eat breakfast it is usually not really breakfast-type foods or I am only eating breakfst foods because I have been up for hours.

But, I would have to say, Chili and Hot Chocolate is a weirder one for 0830.  :unsure:  But it was a cold morning and they were both hot...


----------



## Scout (Sep 21, 2009)

Ya all live sheltered lives. Try the getting all the odds and ends from a pig, grind them down, add oats bit of lard dried pigs blood all wrapped up in a bit of intestine. Then add more ground pig, add herbs and mince it into more intestine. The get an aborted chicken and crack it into a pan of oil, fry till solid.  Then some silvers of the back of a pig. More fried fungus, bit of tomato. 

other options are to omit the blood in the first pudding, soda bread, fried potato, hash browns, cheese beans and liver.

Often served in a french bread roll. Thats a normal breakfast, the more odd ball ones are endless


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Scout said:


> Ya all live sheltered lives. Try the getting all the odds and ends from a pig, grind them down, add oats bit of lard dried pigs blood all wrapped up in a bit of intestine. Then add more ground pig, add herbs and mince it into more intestine. The get an aborted chicken and crack it into a pan of oil, fry till solid.  Then some silvers of the back of a pig. More fried fungus, bit of tomato.
> 
> other options are to omit the blood in the first pudding, soda bread, fried potato, hash browns, cheese beans and liver.
> 
> Often served in a french bread roll. Thats a normal breakfast, the more odd ball ones are endless



Reading that just made me not want meat for a long time.

Thank you, my Irish friend.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

Scout said:


> Ya all live sheltered lives. Try the getting all the odds and ends from a pig, grind them down, add oats bit of lard dried pigs blood all wrapped up in a bit of intestine. Then add more ground pig, add herbs and mince it into more intestine. The get an aborted chicken and crack it into a pan of oil, fry till solid.  Then some silvers of the back of a pig. More fried fungus, bit of tomato.
> 
> other options are to omit the blood in the first pudding, soda bread, fried potato, hash browns, cheese beans and liver.
> 
> Often served in a french bread roll. Thats a normal breakfast, the more odd ball ones are endless



Just because there was a potato famine years ago, doesn't mean you have to throw everything even remotely eatable together and call it food...  :unsure:  I have some Irish "friends" all I have to say is...   j/k


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't really have rules for breakfast. I prefer Ham, eggs, and cheese on a bagel, but if it's in the fridge, and doesn't have _too much_ mold on it, and I just woke up, its breakfast...

I think my best was Cheese fries and a "ginormous pulled pork samich" (its what was written on the wapper in sharpie) from a tiny gas station in some tiny farm town i was driving through... best food ever.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 21, 2009)

leftovers. macaroni and cheese frozen rapped in bacon,, and then deep fried. served warm with koolaid. yum umm um


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does eating dinner at 0300 count? Recently pulled a 24. Ate my dinner (Subway Turkey w/ all the veggies for breakfast. Plus other various and sundry items the types of which I have forgotten. Ü)


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

Chocolate cake and ramen noodles. I hate breakfast.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 21, 2009)

Any food I usually eat can be breakfast food. Chili, ice cream, whatever.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 21, 2009)

*My daily is odd but not bizarre...*

ABout 1/4 lb peanut butter on three slices of bread smashed once so it fits my mouth, and either coffee with brown sugar or Mt Dew,on the way to work.

In the field, used to be cornnuts and jerky and/or MRE leftovers and canteen water.

On the road used to be uncooked refrigerated green bean burritos from quickshops until I got food poisoning and almost hurled on a radio reporter.


----------



## Octane92 (Sep 21, 2009)

Miller Highlife and Rice Crispies


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2009)

creative_soul said:


> Chocolate cake and ramen noodles. I hate breakfast.



Ok. I take back what I said in that previous post. My most interesting breakfast (well, meal) was at around 0400 during a SAR. I remember finding myself standing with a few other guys on a dirt trail in the fog and cold (about 35 degrees), in the the middle of the woods at night, covered in dirt and grime and blood from cuts from thorn bushses, half slurping, half eating cold ramen noodles out of my nalgene. It was at that point I thought to myself, "what the heck am I doing here."


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I prefer not to eat, while in the woods. Less chance to make things move.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheetos and Coca Cola.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It was at that point I thought to myself, "what the heck am I doing here."



"Having a great time..."  DUH...  Honestly, that sounds great...



Barney_Fife said:


> I prefer not to eat, while in the woods. Less chance to make things move.



Not the best plan on a SAR call, when you are expending a ton of energy, to forgo sugar, calories, and those electrolytes...  Or for anyone else in the woods, unless you want rescuers (complete with their movements) to have to come and pull you out of the woods (did a call like that this week for those exact reasons; not eating, not drinking, and overdoing it)... dead or alive.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I could never do that stuff. Air drop some compasses and let them figure it out.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> Air drop some compasses and let them figure it out.



Air drop a compass to...

...the 7 year old lost in the wilderness when we don't even know where he is?

...the 80 year old missing in the wilderness for 2 days who is suffering from liver failure secondary to dehyration and exhaustion who is A+Ox0 and near death?

...the 12 year old swept down river in spring snow melt conditions that is missing as her family weeps at the road?

...the 30 year old father of 2 that is trapped on a 300 foot rock face praying that we can get there before the weather takes him?

"These things we do so that others may live!"  So, I will eat whatever nasty garbage I need to just to provide me with the few calories to keep going; knowing that no matter what kind of hardship this might be on me, it in no way compares to the plight of the missing, lost, or stranded... or their family...  Ya, I agree, you probably "could never do that stuff".


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I was thinking more like the drunk hunters. Not the people who actually need rescued. Been there. Thank God for that wheel that attaches to the stokes basket, eh?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> I was thinking more like the drunk hunters. Not the people who actually need rescued. Been there. Thank God for that wheel that attaches to the stokes basket, eh?



I prefer not to play god and choose who is deserving of emergency services and my time and energy...  90 y/o babling old lady in a SNF, 25 y/o mother of 3 trapped in a vehicle roll over, 40 y/o old drunk hunter, 7 y/o scared lost boy... all the same to me... "These things we do so that others may live."  If they didn't need rescue, we wouldn't be putting ourselves in harms way... of course, we could wait until they no longer need rescue, but then the media tends to get wind of it and we still have to retrieve a body...


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, I don't play God. I am God. In the flesh. Since I don't believe that there is a God, per se, then I assume that if he or she were real, he, she or it, could be anyone, at anytime. So, using that theory. Yes, I could possibly be God. So, stop praying, I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> Oh, I don't play God. I am God. In the flesh. Since I don't believe that there is a God, per se, then I assume that if he or she were real, he, she or it, could be anyone, at anytime. So, using that theory. Yes, I could possibly be God. So, stop praying, I'm trying to sleep.



So, following that logic... You don't believe god exists and yet you claim to be god... therefore, YOU DON'T EXIST... and I am therefore talking to myself...  :glare:


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 22, 2009)

My breakfast is always inappropriate.  Burgers, tacos, orange chicken, etc.  Yup, I work nights!


----------



## Sparky21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scout said:


> Ya all live sheltered lives. Try the getting all the odds and ends from a pig, grind them down, add oats bit of lard dried pigs blood all wrapped up in a bit of intestine. Then add more ground pig, add herbs and mince it into more intestine. The get an aborted chicken and crack it into a pan of oil, fry till solid.  Then some silvers of the back of a pig. More fried fungus, bit of tomato.
> 
> other options are to omit the blood in the first pudding, soda bread, fried potato, hash browns, cheese beans and liver.
> 
> Often served in a french bread roll. Thats a normal breakfast, the more odd ball ones are endless



Thats disgusting! I definitely just lost my appetite... my best i would have to say would be pickles turkey lunch meet and cottage cheese with a wginormous glass of milk!


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Sep 22, 2009)

DInner is breakfast, breakfast is lunch, lunch is dinner... or any mix of those that happens to be availiable... best was wedding cake, nachos/cheese, a flat monster energy, and 8 slim jims (the small ones) for breakfast.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So, following that logic... You don't believe god exists and yet you claim to be god... therefore, YOU DON'T EXIST... and I am therefore talking to myself...  :glare:



It's possible.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I prefer not to play god and choose who is deserving of emergency services and my time and energy...  90 y/o babling old lady in a SNF, 25 y/o mother of 3 trapped in a vehicle roll over, 40 y/o old drunk hunter, 7 y/o scared lost boy... all the same to me... "These things we do so that others may live."  If they didn't need rescue, we wouldn't be putting ourselves in harms way... of course, we could wait until they no longer need rescue, but then the media tends to get wind of it and we still have to retrieve a body...



I agree. Every person is the same and deserves to be rescued if they need it. Drunk or not. We all make mistakes it just happens we don't need rescuing  when we make that mistake doesn't make us any better.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

To get back on topic... the weirdest thing I have ate for breakfast has been chocolate chip pound cake and a tall glass of cold milk.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> I prefer not to eat, while in the woods. Less chance to make things move.



Hey, after almost 18 hours....I could care less.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

In that case, a bag of dates.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 23, 2009)

*So, Scout describes a Denny's scramble. What??*

We had MRE's for a three-day getting ready for Bosnia (thank heavens we didn't have to go), and the supposedly mixed cases contained about 86% variations on cheese and potatoes (cheesy potatoes, potatoes au gratin, and fried potates with cheese). We medics were kind and helpful to the beleagured cooks so they ley me score the good stuff for my guys. 
When I was a 19 y/o lifeguard living on my own, I ate leftover Chinese takeout and leftover sushi from a weekend for three days straight, every meal.


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 23, 2009)

Fried moose meat sandwich.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow I've eaten the same thing for breakfast nearly every day for a decade .... man, that's just sad init? 

I mean having said that you'd think the times I ate something weird would stand out but I just can't think of any ....


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

Considerign I work nights, I usually don't eat what most consider breakfast food.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 23, 2009)

*No Vegamite omlettes?*

Oi, and so tastey too.


----------



## Scout (Sep 23, 2009)

A Mr. Croft, i see you have meet the master that is Denny.
I could't find a picture of a nice Breakfast roll, Need to buy one tomorrow to share the delights


----------



## Medic One (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys now I am hungry and need to go out for breakfast!!!  :sad:


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

Almost off work and now I'm weighing breakfast or sleep...


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 23, 2009)

that is a common debate for me too, I usually vote for sleep.  In fact, the only time I eat an am meal is if it looks like I'm headed for a long holdover, and I'm not "resting [my] eyes" through it


----------

